# Van Layout



## Dixie Soak (Feb 24, 2008)

I stumbled across this site while researching for van layout / storage ideas. While i am not sure if i have posted this in the right spot, hopefully some of the forum dont mind suggesting ideas that work for them in their BIG Toolbox. I'd say there are more than a few great ideas out there........


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds interesting...whats the site?


----------



## Dixie Soak (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry about the link, here are a couple for starters

http://www.caddystorage.com.au/

http://www.sortimo.co.uk/


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ZakFrancis said:


> I think you should check out this Ute canopy . Maybe this link can help you find what you are looking for.


@ZakFrancis,
Welcome to PT!
What does your rig look like? Share some pics- good way to jump start this thread again.


----------

